# Windows 7 does not recognize my JVC digital camcorder



## jonc123 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just bougbt a new computer w/ Windows 7. I have a 5-year-old JVC digital camcorder. When I connect the camera to the computer w/ the USB cale provided by JVC, Windows 7 does not recognize it. Can anyone comment on what I might do to remedy this, or is it even supposed to recognize it? I was hoping to upload video so I can edit it on the computer.

Thank you,

Jon


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the computer is recognizing there is hardware connected to the USB port, but can't determine the hardware type, that is a driver issue. You will need the correct drivers for the camera (if JVC supports Win7 for that model).

If the computer is not recognizing there is hardware connected to the USB port, then you have a computer problem, faulty USB cable, or faulty camera.


----------

